# CORPORATE GRATITUDE



## TrexLink (28 Jul 2008)

The National Steel Car Company out of Hamilton, Ontario has a very touching memorial to its former employees who died while on military/naval service.

The main link is http://www.steelcar.com/, then go to Heritage, then In Memorium.  Sound is required.

Good for them!


----------



## Spencer100 (28 Jul 2008)

Very nice web site.  I think I just saw a new bench mark for corporate sites!!


----------



## Burrows (17 Aug 2008)

Amazing tribute video.  I'm definitely awestruck.

On an anal note - at the cenotaph ceremony at 1:06 there is an office saluting with the wrong hand.


----------



## Shamrock (17 Aug 2008)

Inverted image.


----------



## Burrows (17 Aug 2008)

Seen.  Thanks - I was trying to figure out exactly what was up when I noticed the beret was the wrong way too.  I figured he could be a lefty though.  :blotto:


----------



## TrexLink (17 Aug 2008)

Used to be mandaated at times in the old-time RCN. Now generally reserved for recruits and Honourary Colonels.


----------



## BernDawg (17 Aug 2008)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Amazing tribute video.  I'm definitely awestruck.
> 
> On an anal note - at the cenotaph ceremony at 1:06 there is an office saluting with the wrong hand.



I agree the video is superb.  Well done NSC.

If you carefully watch the vid the saluting scene is shown twice and the second time it's right-way-round.


----------



## Burrows (17 Aug 2008)

TrexLink said:
			
		

> Used to be mandaated at times in the old-time RCN. Now generally reserved for recruits and Honourary Colonels.



"You there, with the leaves and crown on your chest.  I'm your new Colonel.  Whats that thingy called where I raise my hand? Sun shield or something?"

The music is stuck in my head now.


----------

